# Clock always being reset to default when starting a 3d application



## pato (Mar 23, 2008)

Hello

I've got AtiTool 0.27b4 installed on my Asus M6Va notebook which contains an Ati x700 chip.
I've got the latest Catalyst installed from AMD.
I've tried it with 3d detection and without. With 3d application detection does it even raise the clock when starting a 3d application, but right after a few seconds, it clocks down to default again.

What could the reason be for this?

Btw. default clock Core/Mem is 345/330 and I got it stable in AtiTool to 380/360 which would be nice  But yeah, can't benchmark it because of the problem.

Thanks,
pato


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 23, 2008)

ATI tool is a pain some times. I would try RivaTuner and see if that can help you with the clocks. But can you be more clearly on the benching? if everything is running right, then your benching wouldn't be a problem...


----------



## pato (Mar 23, 2008)

Everything is running, but as soon as I start a 3d application, like say a benchmark, it resets the clock to the default. Because of this I can't measure.


----------



## pato (Mar 23, 2008)

Just tried out Rivatuner. I don't even have the needed tabs there to overclock the card. I know how it should look, but it's simply missing


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 23, 2008)

Go in to Rivatuner, there on the Main tab, you'll see the "Driver settings" part. There will be a blinking button on that tab. Click on it. Then you'll be in the  system tweaks. From there you can tweak everything that you need.


----------



## pato (Mar 24, 2008)

Here a Screenshot about how Rivatuner is looking (and where the missing overclock tab is).

Any more ideas?

Thx, 
pato


----------

